# about i5-3570 (non-k) and Intel® Desktop Board DZ75ML-45K



## truegenius (Sep 9, 2013)

its not a complete build
because i only want cpu and motherboard purpose is to aquire best bang for buck cpu-mobo combo

i am kind of fan of value for money of these (below) parts
i want to buy i5-3570 (non-k) @13.5k and intel DZ75ML-45K @4.5k

i want to know how in this world its happening
z75 board @4.5k ? the what i am seeing ?

so mine question is why this board is cheaper than b75 boards ?
 Intel® Desktop Board DZ75ML-45K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 9, 2013)

> What's your budget?

> What's the PC's usage scenario?

> What all parts do you have?


----------



## truegenius (Sep 9, 2013)

i can manage max around 18k after selling my current 1090t cpu + motherboard + 4GB vengence ram + piggy bank money 

now a days i only use it for programing and music only (bored of gaming)
i don't want to miss thus deal that is why i am buying it

i may add a graphics card next year and may overclock it to 3.8-4.2ghz but not now

other parts left after selling current board and cpu are
4GB gskill sniper 1600mhz cl9 1.5v ram
fsp sega 2 500 smps
160GB wd blue hdd
lg sata dvd drive
cheap intex cabinet

actually i can't control myself from buying this z75 board and i5 cpu because these are currently giving best bang for money

i am only worry about board
why it is still this much cheap ? though i didn't find any bad reviews about it 

one more reason is that i want an efficient cpu
because my phenom produce too much heat and this much heat makes my room hot as hell 
i5-3570 with tdp of 77w seems very efficient and powerfull (i will undervolt it for more efficiency)
thus i want to have it


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

truegenius said:


> i may add a graphics card next year and may overclock it to 3.8-4.2ghz but not now



Lol  which graphic card can be overclocked to even around 3GHz usual limit is 1.5GHz.

I think you should keep the VFM factor aside and go for i5-4430/4670+gigabyte B85-D3H board

TDP is not all about power consumption buddy


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 9, 2013)

If you are not too much into gaming, I would advice you to keep your current setup.Add 4gb of memory and get a mid end gpu later if you want to game.Phenom is a very capable cpu.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Lol  which graphic card can be overclocked to even around 3GHz usual limit is 1.5GHz.
> 
> I think you should keep the VFM factor aside and go for i5-4430/4670+gigabyte B85-D3H board
> 
> TDP is not all about power consumption buddy


18k is the max that i can arrange and i5-4430 + b85 costs 19.5k and does not overclock (or maybe non z overclocking is there)

i can't keep its vfm factor aside because this the the reason of this upgrade/switch
phenom 1090t is already capable of doing everything i throw at it
but can't miss this deal 



> i may add a graphics card next year and may
> overclock [strike]it[/strike] *cpu* to 3.8-4.2ghz but not now


i mean to overclock cpu to 3.8ghz 
this over excitement made me to eat the word "cpu" 



rock2702 said:


> If you are not too much into gaming, I would advice you to keep your current setup.Add 4gb of memory and get a mid end gpu later if you want to game.Phenom is a very capable cpu.



yes, phenom is enough for me but i want to get my hands on an i5, thats one of the reason for this switching (other reasons are vfm, efficiency, i5, z75 @ cheap price)

i am only concerned about board's quality, 4+2 phase, z75, stuffed with features, and costs only 4.5k
this much cheapness made me to think if its good or not
does anybody know if there is any bad in this board ? (so far sounds like its a great board  )


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

in 18-19k
i5-4430 ~ 12k
Gigabyte/asus B85 mobo ~ 6k


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2013)

i5 - 4430 @ 13.25k
Asus H81M-A/C/E or any other H81M based motherboard currently available on newegg at $65 so you can get one around ~4.5k here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 10, 2013)

which mobo do you have currently?
why do you want to buy a cpu which is "overclock" limited by intel and want to overclock?
my suggestion- if your current mobo cant be good  for overclocking, buy better mobo and a cooler and overclock your cpu freely without the limitation applicable to intel cpus.
You are simply wasting money for nothing. Atleast wait for steamroller to come up. Dont go for EOLed processor line up.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> i5 - 4430 @ 13.25k
> Asus H81M-A/C/E or any other H81M based motherboard currently available on newegg at $65 so you can get one around ~4.5k here.



afaik That mobo isnt available in India


----------



## truegenius (Sep 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> i5 - 4430 @ 13.25k
> Asus H81M-A/C/E or any other H81M based motherboard currently available on newegg at $65 so you can get one around ~4.5k here.


i can't give up overclocking, i.e, i want overclocking headroom
overclocking is fun 



ankush28 said:


> in 18-19k
> i5-4430 ~ 12k
> Gigabyte/asus B85 mobo ~ 6k


4430 have 3ghz and with non-z chipset it will be limited to 3ghz only (not considering bclk overclock)
but 3570 with z75 can go upto 3.8ghz thus better performance (at stock and at overclock setting)
so performance wise 3570 is providing better bang for money
higher clocked haswell costs more



rijinpk1 said:


> which mobo do you have currently?
> why do you want to buy a cpu which is "overclock" limited by intel and want to overclock?
> my suggestion- if your current mobo cant be good  for overclocking, buy better mobo and a cooler and overclock your cpu freely without the limitation applicable to intel cpus.
> You are simply wasting money for nothing. Atleast wait for steamroller to come up. Dont go for EOLed processor line up.



currently i have phenom 2 x6 1090t on ga880gm-d2h (rev3.1) board
i can stabily overclock 1090t to 3.6ghz@1.3v, 4.0ghz@1.425v and 4.2ghz@1.5v

3570 is overclock limited but 3.8ghz on 3570 will be enough and 3570k version is out of budget and i don't want to hit high overclocks

since i want overclocking for fun and 3570 is overclockable (little bit) and has gery less tdp thus i want to have it

yes its kind of wastage of money because it will be almost equal to 1090t in multi threading
but i want an i5 + overclockable (little bit)


btw thanks to all for other options 

 though my main question is why this intel z75 board costs 4.5k only? ( i kind of fond of thi board's vfm factor  )


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2013)

Intel DZ75ML-45K not costs 4.5k everywhehe [ only on FK I guess ] but if you want to pay more for it for whatever reason there is  you can get it from theitdepot, snapdeal etc. anyway, the z75 chipset though supports OC but that mobo entirely is not a very OC friendly solution - just having a look at it will tell you this but for starter no vrm cooling, EC caps.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Buddy, 1090T is a pretty capable processor and at a speed of 4.2 GHz, it can surely match the gaming performance of the cheap i5 processors and beat them in multi-threaded workloads. There is no point of upgrading right now, specially with a EOL product series. After 1 and half year, you won't find a motherboard of Ivy Bridge if something goes wrong in future.
What you can do is sell of your old motherboard which is not meant for high overclocking and get a good AM3+ motherboard like Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K or Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 @ 11.5K.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 11, 2013)

^ @4.2ghz it consumes more than 200w which is a little bit high 
yes, performance wise there is very little point but i5 will consume less power without compromising performance 
btw, thanks for am3+ suggestion
its time to switch to intel 


> After 1 and half year, you won't find a motherboard of Ivy Bridge if something goes wrong in future.


board's vfm is encouraging me to take this risk 
i found many threads praising about DZ75ML-45K but no reviews yet (nor on flipkart, though everyone rated it as 5star) 

seems like i have to try out the board to get to know its quality
and i will surely review it


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Then wiat for some times for prices to be reduced a little.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Then wiat for some times for prices to be reduced a little.



that will be a good idea, as INR is gaining strength thus it sounds like prices will reduce a little
i may be able to get the 'k' version in current price of non-k  (it was available at 13.5k on 8 august but now its over 14k )

i hope they will keep DZ75ML-45K in stock as intel already listed it as EOLed


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

for your kind of works,i repeat not to take an intel eoled lineup for just just the sake of power consumption. Intel rig will not decrease your electricity bill drastically. Again it is not the way to spend the hard earned money.money is not something like to be spent on each and everything you want and you need. SAVE IT.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 11, 2013)

ever since i saw this board i started saving for this board (though some other expenses also occured like outrider knife, mtb bycycle, crisis 3 etc)
but still looks like i can get enough cash to buy i5

it sounds like wastage of 19k 
but it is exchanging (1090t + 880g am3+ + 4GB vengence + 4k) with (i5 + z75)
only a little bit loss

there is a little modification in plan, that is i may buy i5-3570k instead of non-k (if price drop occurs)

 i will surely save money after buying these parts (can't promise though  )


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 11, 2013)

TBf, If you're buying non k 3rd gen processor then buy i5 3470 it's at that segment it's costs 1.5k cheaper than an i5 3570 and the difference is just 0.2ghz. (NOTHING ELSE HD 4000 is on i5 3570K not 3570). And for getting i5 3570k and overclocking it you need a good z77 board.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2013)

yes, for ocing a 3rd gen intel core cpu a good mobo with decent number and quality of vrm is required as the vrm is still on the mobo unlike haswell and don't forget the role of vrm cooling if you are really interested in coing but if you want to try your hands on a Eoled Intel z75 board and k cpu for test and review purpose  feel free to do it for your fellow forum members


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> but if you want to try your hands on a Eoled Intel z75 board and k cpu for test and review purpose  feel free to do it for your fellow forum members


ha ha  that may help someone


truegenius said:


> ever since i saw this board i started saving for this board (though some other expenses also occured like outrider knife, mtb bycycle, crisis 3 etc)
> but still looks like i can get enough cash to buy i5
> 
> it sounds like wastage of 19k
> ...



4+2 phase vrm design on that z75 chipset will be a wastage when you are overclocking.  you will not get stable higher speeds, otherwise you may get your board fried(if you try too much speed). Think before you take any decision.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 12, 2013)

i went to the smcinternational and found that they neither sell intel manufactured boards nor 3rd gen i5 (because 3rd gen is old they said)

and this intel board costs Rs5450 at cost to cost (incl vat) ( vfm down  )

latest price updates (nehru place)
i5-3570k and intel dz75ml45k costs 20.3k (incl vat)
and non-k i5-3570 with this z75 board costs 18.6k



topgear said:


> yes, for ocing a 3rd gen intel core cpu a good mobo with decent number and quality of vrm is required as the vrm is still on the mobo unlike haswell and don't forget the role of vrm cooling if you are really interested in coing but if you want to try your hands on a Eoled Intel z75 board and k cpu for test and review purpose  feel free to do it for your fellow forum members







Nighthawk12 said:


> TBf, If you're buying non k 3rd gen processor then buy i5 3470 it's at that segment it's costs 1.5k cheaper than an i5 3570 and the difference is just 0.2ghz. (NOTHING ELSE HD 4000 is on i5 3570K not 3570). And for getting i5 3570k and overclocking it you need a good z77 board.


i also have an ati radeon hd6770 (i thought that i fried it because when i was using it its heatsink fell down due to melted joint (heatsink and screw plate joint, seems like temp were 200'c or over), but now i found that it is working like nothing happened)

to me too i5-3470 looks more vfm.
will i be able to increase its max turbo to +400mhz that is upto 4ghz ? 
if so then i will buy this cheaper i5 which will save me enough money to buy hyper tx3



rijinpk1 said:


> ha ha  that may help someone
> 
> 
> 4+2 phase vrm design on that z75 chipset will be a wastage when you are overclocking.  you will not get stable higher speeds, otherwise you may get your board fried(if you try too much speed). Think before you take any decision.


why 4+2 phase will be wastage? (little expalination)

i am targeting for 4ghz base speed and atleast  4.2ghz trubo, that is why 'k' version is not my priority


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

if the quality of VRMs are good then that mobo may be good enough to achieve those speeds at stock volt.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 13, 2013)

truegenius said:


> i went to the smcinternational and found that they neither sell intel manufactured boards nor 3rd gen i5 (because 3rd gen is old they said)
> 
> and this intel board costs Rs5450 at cost to cost (incl vat) ( vfm down  )
> 
> ...



I've seen somewhere that an i5 3470 can be overclocked to 4ghz.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 13, 2013)

Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard - Intel: Flipkart.com

now they are offering another 5% discount
thus current price is Rs4330
*cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/41316943.jpg


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Woah it's cheap, I would have bought this inplace of B75 D3H.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 13, 2013)

@truegenius 
dont you think you fell in love with this board


----------



## truegenius (Sep 13, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @truegenius
> dont you think you fell in love with this board



ever since i saw her 
and soon i am gonna touch her  (probabily tommorrow )


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

eager to know how does it feel ? share your experience with us


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 14, 2013)

truegenius said:


> ever since i saw her
> and soon i am gonna touch her  (probabily tommorrow )



put a review please


----------



## truegenius (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> eager to know how does it feel ? share your experience with us


feeling like i am going to talk to my crush 


rijinpk1 said:


> put a review please


i didn't got the cpu yet so little bit wait  is there for full blown review of i5,z75 and sniper ram (including ram because i think this sniper got potential to hit over 2.2ghz)

just got the board, so here is some points that i observed
flipkart took only 20hours to deliver it (fast like i5  ) (which includes night hours)
packaging was average (because they used enoough bubble wrap to wrap the box only once)
MRP of board is Rs7300 and import of july 2013

inbox accesories along with bz75ml-45k board are 2 red sata cable (with foxconn written on them), driver cd, back pannel plate (with sticker on it, which cover full plate), a yellow atrention paper, a paper with boar's layout on it, and a big chart like use manual

features (too much to write here) 

board is shining like a bride
i was worry about its vrm, so i found that all the main capacitors (related to vrm) are soild one, only few capacitors are electrolytic
its chokes (R30 and trio r47) are a little bit smaller than that of gigabyte's one (ga880gm d2h), and vrm ics are (rds(on)) mdu1515/1514 with 45A rating of continuous drain current @Tc=70'c and only 20.8A @Ta=25'c, and 100A pulse drain current (not sure but Tc seems like chip temp and Ta seems like ambient temp), seems like good enough for 4ghz

it seems like it is manufactured by foxconn, because i found foxconn written on socket's back plate and on ps2 port block

audio chip is realtek alc662 which may supports sampling rate upto 96khz only

chipset heatsink is very sturdy (far better than gigabyte's ) and seems like it will provide very effective cooling

overall seems good, but we will have to wait for real test


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Intel motherboards are manufactured by foxconn.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2013)

truegenius said:


> feeling like i am going to talk to my crush
> 
> i didn't got the cpu yet so little bit wait  is there for full blown review of i5,z75 and sniper ram (including ram because i think this sniper got potential to hit over 2.2ghz)
> 
> ...



don't forget to post a couple of snaps of this young and virgin beauty  anyway, I'm just wondering why intel discontinued such a wonderful board ?
NTYw, which cpu did you get .. non K like you said or you changed your mind to get a 3570k ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't forget to post a couple of snaps of this young and virgin beauty  anyway, *I'm just wondering why intel discontinued such a wonderful board ?*
> NTYw, which cpu did you get .. non K like you said or you changed your mind to get a 3570k ?



because Intel has left motherboard market. haswell is probably (and I'm 99% sure about this) the last processor architecture for which Intel has released motherboards.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't forget to post a couple of snaps of this young and virgin beauty  anyway, I'm just wondering why intel discontinued such a wonderful board ?
> NTYw, which cpu did you get .. non K like you said or you changed your mind to get a 3570k ?



currently i only have karbonn a5 so i can only upload these low quality snaps 
i will post high quality pics in real reaview (using friend's Nokia N8)

after a close look of board, i found that it contains 3 leds on board which will turn ON at high cpu temp , vrm temp (don't know about 3rd one)
sounds little bit high end feature, it can help in throttling issues 



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Intel motherboards are manufactured by foxconn.



i wasn't aware of it 

latest flipkart price of bz75ml-45k is back to Rs4558, extra 5% discount is over
means i bought it at right time ( because i got it for Rs4330 only  )
 *www.flipkart.com/intel-dz75ml-45k-motherboard/p/itmdkfzuxsvhf3r2?pid=MBDDKFVUUE3HUGJY&otracker=browse&pageNum=1


----------



## truegenius (Oct 5, 2013)

seems like it Is hard get good value for my 1090t cpu, 880G am3+ board and vengence ram ( its chaos )
but a friend of mine is ready to purchase intel dz75ml-45k @4.7k ( flipkart's price is Rs4789 now (excluding 5% additional discount ) )

so instead of investing my scholarship money on i5 cpu and keeping both of these setups I will be selling this z75 board with a profit of Rs400

so this is to inform that there will be no review by my side about this board


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2013)

so you did not buy an Intel cpu to use with this board ?


----------



## truegenius (Oct 6, 2013)

no, because I first want to sell mine 1090t with board at good price and to only those who have knowledge about overclocking
but no luck there ( and shopkeepers aren't paying good price, they too want to earn profit ) 

so I will sell this z75 board to a friend of mine who is building a 60k pc ( purchasing everything including os, 3d monitor, ssd etc ) , and I can't resist the deal ( getting a profit of ~Rs400  )
and then I may invest in a cm hyper 212 evo to get 4+ ghz on 1090t without overheating it


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 6, 2013)

truegenius said:


> no, because I first want to sell mine 1090t with board at good price and to only those who have knowledge about overclocking
> but no luck there ( and shopkeepers aren't paying good price, they too want to earn profit )
> 
> so I will sell this z75 board to a friend of mine who is building a 60k pc ( purchasing everything including os, 3d monitor, ssd etc ) , and I can't resist the deal ( getting a profit of ~Rs400  )
> and then I may invest in a cm hyper 212 evo to get 4+ ghz on 1090t without overheating it



Try selling your proccy and mobo on erodov, techenclave and olx.See if you get a good deal.


----------



## truegenius (Oct 18, 2013)

something happened like this

mine friend was ready to buy this board (z75 45k) for 4.5k (another friend was ready for 4.7k but in emi)
so i went ahead fand searched for other components for him
then suddenly i saw that i5-2310 is available for 9.5k and i5-2500k for 11.8k and i5-3570 for 11.7k
so cheap  (in comparision (price to performance) to i3-3220 which is of 7.5k)

so then i refused to sell this board

and now my new plan is to sell my current 1090t and 880g board
and buy either i5-2500k or i5-3570 (non-k) or i5-3470, and in future i will buy another hd6770 to crossfire with my current hd6770 (which will provide performance equalent to hd6950 i think )
and it will be ready for a sata3 ssd

so which processor to go for
a) i5-2500k (overclocked to max possible, also how much clock can i expect here ?)
or
b) i5-3570 (non-k) (overclocked to 4.1ghz with 4.4ghz single core turbo) ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 18, 2013)

truegenius said:


> something happened like this
> 
> mine friend was ready to buy this board (z75 45k) for 4.5k (another friend was ready for 4.7k but in emi)
> so i went ahead fand searched for other components for him
> ...



go for 2500k and overclock a little. high overclock may fry the board. also crossfiring is not recommended since it will running in x4-x4 speed afaik. so sell your old 6670 and buy a single good card.
overclocking a non-overclockable cpu is also not good.
also i dont think 6670CF will perform like a 6950.


----------



## truegenius (Oct 19, 2013)

2500k it is then 

can't afford single gpu upgrade untill i get job (it will take atleast 1 year  )
( 8k i have now ( only money left from my scholarship  ) , i may/will get 10k by selling old cpu and board so 18k total for an upgrade, so 12.5k for cpu and 5.5k for hd6770 ( maybe used gpu ) )
so crossfire is the only option left for now i think

btw i have sapphire hd6770 (not 6670)
it have 2 crossfire connection for 3-way crossfire, so will it be helpfull to minimize the bandwidth limitation of x4 slot for single monitor @1080p ( if other card is also 3-way crossfire ready ) ?


----------

